# Drywall mike patch



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Here is the one I use all the time. I'm sure there will be guys who think it won't work. I've done hundreds without one problem. 

This is a hole my son kicked in the wall while dancing in the bathroom ( I'm still not sure if he's considered normal )









Cut a piece of cardboard slightly bigger than the hole









Insert a nail through the back side









Mix a stiff batch of 5 min









Back butter the cardboard 









Insert it in the hole using the nail to hold 









While holding the nail continue to fill the hole. When needed just push the nail threw and finish filling



















After it sets just scrape any excess









Skim another thin coat



















Using a rag or sponge wet sand









Finish with a spray texture









Finished !










No need for tape on the face. Cardboard acts as tape on the backside. If using 5 min the whole process takes about 10 to 15 minutes. I've never had a call back from it failing


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool, I always did that as well but cut the hole square, Then backblocked it, Then put in a block of board through the nail still holding it, Then taped and so on it goes, Bit slow doing all that, Theres better ways I know now.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

... that in a book , but he used a string with a washer on the back side . he pulled the string and used durabond on the 1st coat.((not ez sand ))
I am going to try one and hit it with a door handle and see how strong that is. looks like it works for you keep rocken and thanks for your tip:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Not sure it's in a book or not. The first time I did it I didn't have any board. Thinkin on the fly ! Probly not the strongest patch but works well


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Not sure it's in a book or not. The first time I did it I didn't have any board. Thinkin on the fly ! Probly not the strongest patch but works well


saw it in the 80's ...don't think I would ever do it that way but its a trick for a DIYer


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mike I want you to know your patch dose rock...and your work looks clean. I like that:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting.... Probably comes out nice and flat atleast.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Not every patch needs to be strong. It depends on location. It could work well in ceilings. The fact that you can keep it totally flat is a plus. If you cut a large bevel on the existing board first it would help it resist falling out.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> Not every patch needs to be strong. It depends on location. It could work well in ceilings. The fact that you can keep it totally flat is a plus. If you cut a large bevel on the existing board first it would help it resist falling out.



I think if I was to use the mike patch I would still ff a 6''X6'' over the patch...it still would be flat.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a clean and neat looking patch Mike , But that 5'' Hyde could use a little TLC! You got any 120 grit laying around??:whistling2:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

One of the old pans and knifes outa the garage. All my good stuff was at my shop


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Just searched for 30 mins trying to find this thread. Got some smooth wall patches to do and forgot how you did it. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Interesting but not my for me. I could fix it just as fast with real drywall.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mudbronco said:


> Interesting but not my for me. I could fix it just as fast with real drywall.


There is no prep cut on rock no wood and no cutting new rock....and no mess to pick up 
so if he is starting with 5 min mud on the first coat and on the 2nd coat I would think he is fast and clean.
what do you do the California patch?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

If anyone would like to post a real time video of them doing a faster patch with rock. I'm in ! I'd love for them to show me up


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mike, I think you would like this rework knife. it leaves no lines.
this would take out your wash step.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Washing in is just for the edge to the old texture. But that's a good idea I've never seen one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Washing in is just for the edge to the old texture. But that's a good idea I've never seen one.


its a plastic knife with a dust pan rubber lip ...glue on to knife.


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

has anyone tried this cut a piece of drywall just so you can fit it into the hole and put a balloon in behind it and blow it up fill the hole with 15 minute compound let dry and finish balloon will deflate over time . one problem ( if anyone walks in while your doing this it looks like your working a glory hole )


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

